# Prometeus Guitars' multiscale 11 string



## ixlramp (Mar 30, 2012)

Prometeus Guitars | Facebook

There's a 12 on the way too ...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 30, 2012)

So... much... range...


----------



## iron blast (Mar 30, 2012)

my freind has a prometeus 10 and loves it


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Mar 31, 2012)

Behold...






Behold, The Hideous Claw! - TalkBass Forums

Extended range basses have always intrigued me...in a good way.


----------



## carcass (Apr 1, 2012)

I have been always tempted to play one of these, they look great and I believe that they play great as well


----------



## engage757 (Apr 6, 2012)

I am lost just looking at that thing!


----------



## Winspear (Apr 6, 2012)

It's awesome. I'm very curious how the break angle over the bridge works with the tailpiece like that. I'm interested in a similar design for using Piezo bridges for nylon strings without relying on a ballend.


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 6, 2012)

i wanna see someone play this...


----------



## KatatonicBassist (Apr 7, 2012)

I ended browsing the guy's FB page for quite a while. He makes some beautiful looking basses. If I had the money I'd contact him for some work immediately... Being a broke ass college student sucks sometimes =(


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 8, 2012)

I should add ... this 11 is unfinished and is currently being sanded and finished, the photo in the first post is quick and rough and shouldn't be taken as an example of the luthier's photography 

The body has such a beautiful slim 3d shape ...


----------



## KatatonicBassist (Apr 9, 2012)

^^^If that is unfinished than I'm itching to see what the final product will look like. It looks gorgeous just natural


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Hollowway (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah I talked with him on email a little. I'd love to buy an ERB, but when you get into 9 or more strings the line between bass and guitar really gets fuzzy, so I'm more inclined to go for a huge number of strings on a guitar. Otherwise I'd have to start working on my bass technique, and I'm having a hard enough time sucking at one instrument, much less two.  Still, there's something intriguing about an ERB.


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 13, 2012)

From his facebook page, possible bargain:
"Lightly used 10 strings multiscale bass available... if interested drop me a line  I have three basses, 4 amps and never gig. Must clear some space."
Apparently the 11 is complete and photos are coming.


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## in-pursuit (Apr 14, 2012)

Fuck I want that bass.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey, the claw is Jean's bass. I love that dude's solo stuff.


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Trypios (Apr 14, 2012)

ixlramp said:


>




damn! how can you manage to slap on that thing.. Primus stuff too!


----------



## Bevo (Apr 14, 2012)

Great bass and it would take way more talent than I will ever have to play something like that.
That video was great, I was hoping to see it in action..


----------



## ixlramp (May 5, 2012)

*faints with bliss*


----------



## Prometeus (May 5, 2012)

Just joined the forum to say "Thank you" for the kind words... hope I'll can give my contribution to the forum. The owner of the 11 is going to order a fretless 12 TOTALLY made of Wengé...


----------



## Hollowway (May 6, 2012)

Prometeus said:


> Just joined the forum to say "Thank you" for the kind words... hope I'll can give my contribution to the forum. The owner of the 11 is going to order a fretless 12 TOTALLY made of Wengé...



Welcome! I love your stuff. Feel free to start a thread in the dealer section with photos of your builds.


----------



## Prometeus (May 7, 2012)

Thanx! Don't know why but I didn't get notifications of replies... anyway I'm actually working on an 8 strings fretless with 30 fret positions 
The body shape was designed by the customer. I should finish it in a few weeks.
The 12 strings fretless will be started in maybe 3 months.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 7, 2012)

Prometeus said:


> Thanx! Don't know why but I didn't get notifications of replies... anyway I'm actually working on an 8 strings fretless with 30 fret positions
> The body shape was designed by the customer. I should finish it in a few weeks.
> The 12 strings fretless will be started in maybe 3 months.



this site doesnt alert you when there are new replies, you just have to check the thread every so often.


----------



## Prometeus (May 25, 2012)

I didn't check the notification thing... 
Anyway the 8 strings is almost done... tomorrow I'll play it and if everything's ok I'll dismount it to start the sanding stage.
The specs are pretty unique: 34" scale, 32 fret positions, unlined Wengé neck, 19mm spacing at bridge, Padouk neck, American Cherry body with Zebrawood top, 1 single coil (Alnico5 magnes) in a Wengé shell. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150985483846202&set=a.107616841201.113634.105992761201&type=1&theater


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 25, 2012)

The string spacing looks super off at the nut. Some strings seem to be very close and others further apart, or am I trippin'?

EDIT - Just realised it doesn't have a nut, ignore me.


----------



## ixlramp (May 25, 2012)

Wow ... beautiful.


----------



## unclejemima218 (May 26, 2012)

weird! then how do the strings stay in place if there's no nut?


----------



## ElRay (May 26, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> The string spacing looks super off at the nut. Some strings seem to be very close and others further apart, or am I trippin'?


It's fanned. The spacing at both the nut and the bridge will almost always be equal center-to-center of the strings. Parallel frets can get away with proportional spacing at the nut and equal spacing at the bridge. You can have proportional spacing at the nut with a fanned-fret guitar, but you have to keep the same proportions along the line of the bridge, which makes things weirdly spaced at the bridge.

Ray


----------



## Hollowway (May 26, 2012)

ElRay said:


> It's fanned. The spacing at both the nut and the bridge will almost always be equal center-to-center of the strings. Parallel frets can get away with proportional spacing at the nut and equal spacing at the bridge. You can have proportional spacing at the nut with a fanned-fret guitar, but you have to keep the same proportions along the line of the bridge, which makes things weirdly spaced at the bridge.
> 
> Ray



No, I think he meant at the nut (or lack of nut). Since there's no nut the strings are just lining up with the tuning pegs, which has them at varying distances from each other. My guess is that it WILL have a nut, he just hasn't put it on yet. Might be a zero fret and a string guide, but something will be going there.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 26, 2012)

^ Hollowway got it. Besides, the bass I'm referring to is in the link Prometeus posted at the top of the page, and isn't a fanned fret instrument.


----------



## Prometeus (May 26, 2012)

Yes, it's a single scale (34") bass but in the picture there was NO nut so the strings weren't alligned at all.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 26, 2012)

Yeah I noticed that after, my bad.


----------

